# My Aquarium from romania (pic)



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

You like


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

*Re: from romania*

I do


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: from romania*

Beautiful! Very Bright and vibrant 

What's the foreground plant? Glosso? HC?

-John N.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The reds are on fire!!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its beautiful!


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes foreground plants is Hemianthus calitrichoides end Glosostigma


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

stunning!! i do like alot. those reds just pop. how are you getting them so bright?


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Love those reds.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Fantastic job!


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

Reds palnts is didlipis 
light is Osram end Arcadia pro plant t5
3.5 w/gal.
Substrat is Ada aqua soil Amazonia 
is the best substrat I"have


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Please more Pictures!

-John N.


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

Blyxa end Echinodorus Aquartica 6 baby plants
Hemianthus calitrichoides cuba








Echinodorus oriental, Ludwigia Cuba 








Didlipis 








I" hope like


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!!! That has got to the best Didiplis I've seen. Fantastic!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I am speachless! Beautiful!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

And what is your fertilisation ?

Beautiful reds


----------



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

My fertilisation is:
Dennerle A1 daily 
E15 from Dennerle 
V30 from Dennerle
S7 from Dennerle 
Ocazional 1-2 for month dennerle pflanzen gold 
My opinion is a good fertilisation
Don't forget Ada aqua soil amazonia is the best for my


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have never herd of these fertilizers before but they really look like they do a great job.


----------



## Nawer (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations for the excelent look of this Didiplis, it remember at the photo of Norbert Sabat Didiplis, but in this case is even more red.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

I have not seen plant this red before. Wow!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

THAT IS WHAT IS CALL A SHAKING SCAPE...
muy bonito...


----------

